
M*A*S*H (2003) - allenleein
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2003/11/6/mash-for-the-most-monastic-undergraduates/
======
eesmith
Context, since this has nothing to do with the book series, movie, or TV
series by that name, and I had to do a DDG search to figure it out.

The link is an editorial commentary on FaceMash.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Facebook](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Facebook)
says:

> "Facebook's predecessor, opened in 2003, developed by Mark Zuckerberg; he
> wrote the software for the Facemash website when he was in his second year
> of college. The website was set up as a type of "hot or not" game for
> Harvard students. The website allowed visitors to compare two female student
> pictures side by side and let them decide who was more attractive."

The editorial title's styling as the TV series has no deeper connection to
that series.

For those who want something about the TV series, I recently watched this
lovely hour-long fan review of it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a8l1QFHj5Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a8l1QFHj5Q)
.

